# hog season year round?



## okie32541

i was told today that hog season is open year round. does anyone know if this is true if so is it open year round on the wma's i have the books from walmart but can not tell because im  anyway thanks for the help again


----------



## fishtail

Private lands, yes. Currently in WMA's, no. 
See page 29 of current regulations under "Feral Hog".


----------



## bfriendly

fishtail said:


> Private lands, yes. Currently in WMA's, no.
> See page 29 of current regulations under "Feral Hog".



Correct!  You cannot HUNT on a WMA unless their is a specific season going on...........it sure would be sweet if we were allowed to go during the off season too, but NOPE.

If you can find private land to hunt them on, then you can most certainly hunt them year round, pretty much with whatever gun you want to as well.  WMAs also have to be weapon specific for the season going on........

I know fishtail, I should have made the guy work for his answers, but this is right up my alley as all I have to hunt are WMAs.................sure wish I knew a friendly farmer with a hog problem that I could go during the off seasons


----------



## Supercracker

bfriendly said:


> Correct!  You cannot HUNT on a WMA unless their is a specific season going on...........it sure would be sweet if we were allowed to go during the off season too, but NOPE.



on most of the WMAs though, if you look, there's a season of some kind going on most of the time. Then when it's not you can go to Ft Stewart.


----------



## fishtail

Supercracker said:


> on most of the WMAs though, if you look, there's a season of some kind going on most of the time. Then when it's not you can go to Ft Stewart.



Well, not during Turkey season on Fort Stewart. And they sometimes cut it off a week before and after Turkey season.


----------



## Supercracker

But you can hunt pigs (with turkey weapons) during turkey season on WMAs.

Use Stewart for when there's no season open on WMAs.


----------



## fishtail

FOR FORT STEWART
See FS Reg 420-4, page 11 paragraph (6). This will make it clear, no hog hunting during Turkey season.
Also see page 28 Appendix C - Legal Firearms,
anything other than a single projectile (birdshot, buckshot, etc) is not legal for use on hogs.

They can, will and do make their own regulations. Regardless of what the State says or does.


----------



## Supercracker

I think you're misunderstanding what I'm trying to say. 

Go to the WMAs when a season (including swamp chicken) is open. Then go to stewart when they're not. June & July.


----------



## fishtail

In that aspect you are correct, combine the two and you can effectively hunt hogs year round!


----------



## doe shooter

You can hunt hogs on WMA land during small game season as long as you use rimfires.


----------



## doe shooter

Forgot to add this. Hogs are considered feral animals, not wild game. Therefore, hogs are considered the property of the landowner and can be hunted year 'round on private property. The problem is what to hunt them with and how. If you are using centerfire rifles during the spring/summer, you could be charged with hunting deer out of season. By the way, you can hunt hogs at night with a six volt light or less. If you have access to private land, then get a a nuisance hog permit. You can then hunt hogs over bait and at night with a light up to 12 volts.  Check with the local game warden for more specifics. My opinions won't hold up in court.


----------



## Supercracker

doe shooter said:


> You can hunt hogs on WMA land during small game season as long as you use rimfires.



Or bows or any muzzleloader.


----------



## tsknmcn

doe shooter said:


> Forgot to add this. Hogs are considered feral animals, not wild game. Therefore, hogs are considered the property of the landowner and can be hunted year 'round on private property. The problem is what to hunt them with and how. If you are using centerfire rifles during the spring/summer, you could be charged with hunting deer out of season. By the way, you can hunt hogs at night with a six volt light or less. If you have access to private land, then get a a nuisance hog permit. You can then hunt hogs over bait and at night with a light up to 12 volts. Check with the local game warden for more specifics. My opinions won't hold up in court.


 
You won't be charged with hunting deer out of season unless you shoot a deer out of season.  A charge based on the weapon you are hunting with would never hold up in court.

They removed the 6v restriction for non-permit hunting.  The limitations of it not being a permantly mounts light still stand.


> Feral hogs may be hunted at night with a light, which is carried on the person, affixed to a helmet or hat, or part of a belt system worn by a hunter.​


----------



## tsknmcn

Supercracker said:


> Or bows or any muzzleloader.


 
Correct.


----------



## scottja

fishtail said:


> FOR FORT STEWART
> See FS Reg 420-4, page 11 paragraph (6). This will make it clear, no hog hunting during Turkey season.
> Also see page 28 Appendix C - Legal Firearms,
> anything other than a single projectile (birdshot, buckshot, etc) is not legal for use on hogs.
> 
> They can, will and do make their own regulations. Regardless of what the State says or does.



In the upcoming revision of the regulation, you will be able to hunt hog during turkey with archery weapons in the archery areas. Technically you can now in spite of what the regulation says. 

To the OP: If you do hunt Stewart, make sure you read the regulation and make sure you tag your hog on the Fort Stewart game harvest card (no need to check them in though). Just about every citation issued by CLE on Stewart gets a suspension to go with it.


----------



## dbodkin

I would add for Ft Stewart .... Everyone must have proof of completing a hunters safety course. (No age limits)


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

if the wma is open for small game you can hunt hogs on most with small game weapons.Shoot with steel shot or 22 and carry a big knife.Squirrel ends feb 28 most wmas are open till squirrel ends.private land you can hunt year round.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER

What about National Forrest year round for hogs??


----------



## okie32541

thank you all for the info  i didnt think the wmas were year round but didnt hurt to ask.


----------



## bfriendly

Supercracker said:


> Or bows or any muzzleloader.



or shotgun w/#2 or smaller


----------



## chewy32

whens coyote season open up


----------



## bfriendly

chewy32 said:


> whens coyote season open up



May want to check the Regs, but I think they have the same season as hogs.


----------



## high tech. hunter

I hunt WMA's for hog until squirrel season ends and use either a cross bow or 12 gauge with 00 buckshot.


----------



## AbnormalEKG

high tech. hunter said:


> I hunt WMA's for hog until squirrel season ends and use either a cross bow or 12 gauge with 00 buckshot.



Buckshot is illegal for use on any WMA, for any type of game, during any season, ever.


----------



## high tech. hunter

Never knew that. Guess I will use #2. Thank for the heads up. prefer xbow anyway.


----------



## gatopgun

Kind of confusing to me. If hogs are such a nuisance "Non-Native Invasive Species" why restrict hunting them and restricting caliber, WMA or not. Sounds like hunting Taliban in Afghanistan but you can't go after them in Pakistan.

Is .223 center fire qualified for small game?


----------



## Sniper62

223 no


----------



## Joe of Dirt

gatopgun said:


> Kind of confusing to me. If hogs are such a nuisance "Non-Native Invasive Species" why restrict hunting them and restricting caliber, WMA or not. Sounds like hunting Taliban in Afghanistan but you can't go after them in Pakistan.
> 
> Is .223 center fire qualified for small game?



Your question is valid and understood.  But keep in mind that these regulations are made by government employees.  Logic doesn't thread through red tape, slackers or affirmative action very well.  Heck, I was recently on a WMA, and there was a sign on a bulletin board prohibiting loaded weapons outside of hunting seasons and/or by non-licensed hunters.  Uhhh, a few years ago the GA law was changed so that anyone with a GWL can carry a firearm on any GA WMA, State Park or Nat'l Park, at any time at all of the year.  I kindly hung a note to that effect right over their illegal rule on their gummit bulletin board.


----------



## Philbow

Joe of Dirt said:


> Your question is valid and understood.  But keep in mind that these regulations are made by government employees.  Logic doesn't thread through red tape, slackers or affirmative action very well.  Heck, I was recently on a WMA, and there was a sign on a bulletin board prohibiting loaded weapons outside of hunting seasons and/or by non-licensed hunters.  Uhhh, a few years ago the GA law was changed so that anyone with a GWL can carry a firearm on any GA WMA, State Park or Nat'l Park, at any time at all of the year.  I kindly hung a note to that effect right over their illegal rule on their gummit bulletin board.



Firearms are still forbidden on some State parks or Federal parks if it is on some Corp of Engineers Land _ie_: Tugaloo State Park and I think Parks around Lake Lanier, and probably others I don't know about.


----------



## hylander

doe shooter said:


> You can hunt hogs on WMA land during small game season as long as you use rimfires.



I am a bit confused on this.  You can hunt foxes and bobcats with centerfire  .17 cal or greater, so you should be able to shoot hogs with the same as well, if you are hunting foxes and bobcats at that time.


----------



## gatopgun

Still confused. 

From the regulations.
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/small-game/

"Dec. 1–Feb. 28. No limit. Hunting with dogs allowed. Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only."

my .223 and my .308 are larger than .17


----------



## idsman75

If you are unclear, talk to the game warden that covers your area.  I talked to one particular game warden who told me he doesn't care what I use to kill hogs on private land where I have the permission of the landowner to do so.  He said he'd only have an issue if I was using an auxiliary light that was attached to my vehicle.  Other than that, game on.  He said to kill them by any means necessary because he wasn't going to bust me.


----------



## hylander

gatopgun said:


> Still confused.
> 
> From the regulations.
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/small-game/
> 
> "Dec. 1–Feb. 28. No limit. Hunting with dogs allowed. Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger. Manual calls only."
> 
> my .223 and my .308 are larger than .17



No, I understand that part, but on WMAs, they state small game.  So technically, you can still hunt Hogs on WMAs now with .223 / .308 if you are hunting Bobcats or foxes, correct on WMAs?  The rimfire would be for all other small game.


----------



## NCummins

I'm curious about this flashlight law, I want to shoot hogs at night with my TLR-1 gamespotter weapon mounted light. Is this legal, or do I have to hold my light in my hand?


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan

> No, I understand that part, but on WMAs, they state small game. So technically, you can still hunt Hogs on WMAs now with .223 / .308 if you are hunting Bobcats or foxes, correct on WMAs? The rimfire would be for all other small game.



You know that's something I never thought about. They just passed the centerfire on foxes and bobcats this year. I definitely would be calling the DNR on that one.


----------



## hylander

KINCHAFooneeryan said:


> You know that's something I never thought about. They just passed the centerfire on foxes and bobcats this year. I definitely would be calling the DNR on that one.



Yes.  Would be good to know for sure.


----------



## marathon

So with this new fox/bobcat weapon change this year, suppose this is a new way for DNR or whoever to entice folks to hunt hogs during small game season on WMAs and NF lands to do so who would otherwise not hunt them with rimfires in hopes of cutting down on pigs under the guise of fox/bobcat hunting?


----------



## ridgerunner404

Just to let people know,,, there are quite a few wma's that offer year round hog hunting certain weeks of the month,,, flint river is 1,,we hunt pretty much year round for them on wma's,, until its time to fish anyway


----------



## Geffellz18

Basically, if your NOT hunting private land, you can hunt hogs ONLY with the legal firarm(s) allowed during a specified season. I.E. During small game season, you can hunt hogs on public lands ONLY with rimfire firearms because that is all that is legal to be used in small game season(I've heard you can use a smokepole too but unsure). In turkey season, you can use approved firearms that you would hunt turkeys with, etc. And of course I would think that you could only hunt WMA's during approved dates.


----------



## marathon

Geffellz18 said:


> Basically, if your NOT hunting private land, you can hunt hogs ONLY with the legal firarm(s) allowed during a specified season. I.E. During small game season, you can hunt hogs on public lands ONLY with rimfire firearms because that is all that is legal to be used in small game season(I've heard you can use a smokepole too but unsure). In turkey season, you can use approved firearms that you would hunt turkeys with, etc. And of course I would think that you could only hunt WMA's during approved dates.



Yes you can use a smokepole for small game and turkeys as well. I think what has me and others concerned or curiuos about is the new rule allowing .17 cal and larger centerfire rifles as legal weapons for fox and bobcats.   Coincidentally fox and bobcat season runs the same as "small game" season. I figured they were small game anyway. Just wondering why they upped the ante on those critters with the weapons. Heck I always felt the small game weapons in place already were sufficient enough for those creatures.


----------



## hylander

marathon said:


> Yes you can use a smokepole for small game and turkeys as well. I think what has me and others concerned or curiuos about is the new rule allowing .17 cal and larger centerfire rifles as legal weapons for fox and bobcats.   Coincidentally fox and bobcat season runs the same as "small game" season. I figured they were small game anyway. Just wondering why they upped the ante on those critters with the weapons. Heck I always felt the small game weapons in place already were sufficient enough for those creatures.



Exactly.  In the regulations, they lump fox and bobcats in with small game, so it would appear that if you are 'hunting fox and bobcats', you can use .17 cal or greater on hogs on WMA lands.  In the past it was all rimfire.


----------



## marathon

Be kinda weird carrying say a .243, .308, or even a 300 mag saying to a GW that you're fox hunting. But hey if it's legal, that's fine with me.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

You fellows have been speculating on this for a week. Take 30 seconds out of your day and call the region office where you plan to hunt.


----------



## hylander

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> You fellows have been speculating on this for a week. Take 30 seconds out of your day and call the region office where you plan to hunt.



I will when I am back in town.


----------



## dusty200001

tsknmcn said:


> You won't be charged with hunting deer out of season unless you shoot a deer out of season.  A charge based on the weapon you are hunting with would never hold up in court.
> 
> They removed the 6v restriction for non-permit hunting.  The limitations of it not being a permantly mounts light still stand.



Right


----------



## marathon

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> You fellows have been speculating on this for a week. Take 30 seconds out of your day and call the region office where you plan to hunt.



Did just that. I called Region 1 office today and they say you can use any centerfire rifle on WMA's and NF land to hunt hogs from Dec 1 thru Feb 28. Opens things up a bit I suppose.


----------



## Muddy Water

bfriendly said:


> or shotgun w/#2 or smaller



Or any centerfire if it's also open for furbearers. Gotta love that new rule change.


----------



## Muddy Water

marathon said:


> Did just that. I called Region 1 office today and they say you can use any centerfire rifle on WMA's and NF land to hunt hogs from Dec 1 thru Feb 28. Opens things up a bit I suppose.



To expand, I've talked to the DNR for regions 1-4 and they all have said that using a centerfire for hogs or coyotes within furbearer dates would be legal in their eyes.


----------



## hylander

Muddy Water said:


> To expand, I've talked to the DNR for regions 1-4 and they all have said that using a centerfire for hogs or coyotes within furbearer dates would be legal in their eyes.



Well, that says it all for regions 1-4.  With the new rule, on WMA lands, looks like centerfire is good to go on hogs


----------



## jbjammin

I don't understand why they don't make it more clear in the regulations. Hogs are becoming a problem and the only way to control them is hunting them. Give us open season, a special tag, and let us roll!


----------

